# RockyMountain ??



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am realy attracted by their 2020 HT.
- large battery
- short chainstay
- reasonably priced
I read their chain noise has been corrected.
I just need to confirm are they reliable?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

33red said:


> I am realy attracted by their 2020 HT.
> - large battery
> - short chainstay
> - reasonably priced
> ...


Bueno, our shop has sold quite a few and no issues. The updated upper guide takes chain noise down a lot, and can be fit to 2018/19 PowerPlay bikes, too. We sell Bosch, Yamaha and Shimano eMTB models as well, and the Rocky PowerPlay system has been a solid performer as well.


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

My LBS had a great explanation ,I really liked the geometry of the RM, liked the tunable assist, I also was looking at a Bosh in a Trek 7, That said, his explanation if you have a RM dealer for support awesome choice if you travel a lot to ride, theres a lot more support for Bosh motors throughout the US, verses the RM, motor which is greatly limited at this time, I choose the Trek for that reason, I'm very impressed with it performance, I also would of felt the same with RM, I liked local LBS support and if I'm on the road, having support throughout USA having a Bosh motor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

